# Disgusted by Conor McGregor's back kick immediately after glove touch.



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I feel compelled to write, because I was disgusted with Conor McGregor's spinning back kick that came so soon after the glove touch with Diego Brandao. 

It seemed to me like a dirty move. It was like the glove touch was a deliberate tactic to get Brandao to raise his arm leaving him vulnerable to the immediate spinning back kick. The touch and the back kick seemed to be part of one move.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't notice that he did them both at the same time. But I've seen worse tactics. And really he could've been So fired up ,everything was happening do fast . 
I actually did that in my first ever ( non pro ) fight . I got my arm up, he went up too then I threw this punch with all my power... karma delivered and I lossed my balance and he gained top position


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats the point when ref says "touch them now" f they'll touch them after also ...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It wasn't a glove touch. Putting his hands like that is how conor starts all his fights. No to mention Brandao shook his head before the fight when conor asked if he wanted to touch them up.

This is just a case of haters gonna hate.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

tappingUout said:


> thanks...but i had it right the first time!:cheeky4:


Actually brandao showed nothing But respect for conor at fight night. 
I'll have to watch it again and then share my wisdom with you idiots


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> It wasn't a glove touch. Putting his hands like that is how conor starts all his fights. No to mention Brandao shook his head before the fight when conor asked if he wanted to touch them up.
> 
> This is just a case of haters gonna hate.


Pretty much this. Connor does a lot of lead hand checking and brandao shook his head. But hey, lets be righteously indignant cause its fun.


----------



## MrSkark (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres Diego waving off the glove touch.

http://gfycat.com/IllRealIndianelephant


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Anteries said:


> I feel compelled to write, because I was disgusted with Conor McGregor's spinning back kick that came so soon after the glove touch with Diego Brandao.
> 
> It seemed to me like a dirty move. It was like the glove touch was a deliberate tactic to get Brandao to raise his arm leaving him vulnerable to the immediate spinning back kick. The touch and the back kick seemed to be part of one move.


The butt hurt is strong in this one. Take off your red tinted glasses and watch the fight again.

Conor asked for the glove touch but Brandao refused it by shaking his head. So if u want to be disgusted at someone be at Brandao.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

MK. said:


> The butt hurt is strong in this one. Take off your red tinted glasses and watch the fight again.
> 
> Conor asked for the glove touch but Brandao refused it by shaking his head. So if u want to be disgusted at someone be at Brandao.


That's one hundred percent not true. 

19 seconds before the fight they both touch gloves infront of the ref. 
12 seconds before the fight brandao shakes his head lunges and creepy smiles. 
Then at the start of the fight both fighters come out with there arms sticking out in an obvious glove touching manner. As soon as they touch each other conor goes for the spinning kick. 

As some of the members mentioned conor might've been doing his usual stick you're arm out move. But even if So , conor probably knew that brandao wanted a glove touch and played on it. 

Anyways I really don't give a shit. In the end most fighters do some terrible techniques and not called out in it . 

Just my professional assessment.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8E6jhzyqss

If anyone in this thread has a free 10 mins just watch this HL vid.

Connor has started every fight he's ever had with his lead arm high as a range finder. Easily confused with a glove touch but it isnt imo.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if anyone remembers this -






.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Trix said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why But I watched the whole video


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

If fighters touch gloves like they did when told by the ref, then there is no reason at all to touch gloves again. What is the reason OP? I mean if you like the opponent so much why would you fight him then? Why not ask him out on a date so you can touch gloves all night long? 

Fighter touching gloves multiple times before a fight is just stupid. Do it once, and if you try and do it again and get caught like an idiot like Diego did, you deserve it. 

The only person that agrees with you OP is Uriah Hall, and we all know Uriah Halls mentality by now....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Diego waved Conor off, saying he doesn't want to touch gloves. Problem solved.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody who rolls out to Biggie should always win in my books!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I remember that Mayweather fight thanks for the share. If I am completely honest with myself. I did think it was a dirty move. And any dirty unsporting move should be mentioned because that's the only power you or I have, is to show our objection.

But probably motivating me to write was the fact that Conor McGregor did irritate me with his manner and posturing.

We all get old. And watching the strutting arrogant loudmouth peacock routine makes me want to kill myself. So does watching snake oil fight hype Bull shit rammed down my throat.

Seeing the honour and self-discipline of the martial arts replaced with machismo and bragging, I find a little bit depressing to be honest. 

But just like Sonnen I'm sure I will love him dearly before long. Conor McGregor has got the last laugh because I am writing about him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How was that a dirty move when Brandao said no to the glove touching?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

We should ask Don Frye for his opinion. And another thing even in the instances where Conor touches gloves when the fights starts he always instantly throws something a mili second after the glove touch. So Diego should have been ready for whatever was coming touch or no touch after watching the tapes


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I honestly don't even think it was a glove touch. He was checking the lead hand, I could be wrong, but try looking at the start of the fight in that light.

Also, McGregor is confident and doesnt mind saying what he thinks about himself and what he's going to do, but he is still a respectful martial artist. He bowed to Brandao after, and the guy eats, lives and breathes martial arts.

Im not really of fan of his, and he annoys me a bit, but the guy, at the core, I think, is a pretty humble guy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> It wasn't a glove touch. Putting his hands like that is how conor starts all his fights. No to mention Brandao shook his head before the fight when conor asked if he wanted to touch them up.
> 
> This is just a case of haters gonna hate.



/THREAD

Like so many said. And I remember thinking when Brandao waved off the glove touch that he was gonna go out and bang fast.

Had Brandao pulled that kick off instead of Mcgregor there would be no thread because he waved off the touch of gloves.

Conor did nothing wrong except whoop on that little guy like he stole something from him.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

What makes you guys So sure that he waved the glove touch off. Maybe there was a fly. Or flexing his neck. Or he had friends in the far right and left hand side and wanted to look at em real fast


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

prospect said:


> What makes you guys So sure that he waved the glove touch off. Maybe there was a fly. Or flexing his neck. Or he had friends in the far right and left hand side and wanted to look at em real fast


I hope this is suppose to be humorous... Please be humorous. .


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

EVERLOST said:


> I hope this is suppose to be humorous... Please be humorous. .


The basics weren't humorous :sly:
I honestly believe that both fighters were going for the glove touch


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

prospect said:


> What makes you guys So sure that he waved the glove touch off. Maybe there was a fly. Or flexing his neck. *Or he had friends in the far right and left hand side and wanted to look at em real fast*


Lol, that was fantastic.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

What is all this waving the gloves touch off claptrap. If I signal I don't want to shake someone's hand. And then they approached me with a hand outstretched and then I shake the offered hand only to be socked directly in the face A millisecond later, I would not be very happy. The Bible says do to others as you would have them do to you. I would not do what Conor McGregor did. I think it really pays off in the long term, being a gentleman fighter.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah Floyd had it bad


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Just watched it a few times... Glove touch was waved off by brando; McGregor did offer.

If you have ever watched McGregor fight before... Or watched the rest of this fight, it's pretty blatant that the pawing arm forward is McGregor's stance... 

I'm sorry if Diego neglected to notice this and still tried to touch gloves after he himself waved it off...but I don't find a single thing dirty with this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I agree it was just hard to read. Nothing dirty. No bias here at all. *whistles*


----------



## flashy714 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Disgusted by Conor McGregor's back kick immediately after glove touch*

I was not "disgusted" by the almost immediate kick.....I fully understand that it's "protext yourself at all times", but I still thought it was a Johnny Tapia weenie kind of move move, if he did it on purpose.

The boxer, Johnny Tapia used to always do that: touch gloves and IMMEDIATELY throw a punch...almost as an extension of the touch.

As to many of the comments about why someone would touch gloves at the beginning of a fight, especially if they had just touched in front of the ref....it's not "a respect thing" for the other fighter. Ya touch gloves in respect of the sport. Despite coaches and cornermen, etc, it's just two gladiators in there. Ain't no one can help you once the door closes. You've signed on to it, so has the other guy, and ya touch gloves at the beginning of the fight (and usually before the final round).
It's a respectful tradition.

Just my two cents.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

prospect said:


> The basics weren't humorous :sly:
> I honestly believe that both fighters were going for the glove touch


Wrong someone put a gif image of brandao waving away the glove touch just before they started the fight on the first page, watch it and there problem solved.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Wrong someone put a gif image of brandao waving away the glove touch just before they started the fight on the first page, watch it and there problem solved.


I did watch it when he first posted it. I Also watched the fight start a couple of times again. But both fighters obviously went for the glove touch.... OBVIOUSLY..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

prospect said:


> I did watch it when he first posted it. I Also watched the fight start a couple of times again. But both fighters obviously went for the glove touch.... OBVIOUSLY..


Not obviously at all. As stated, Conor always paws his lead hand. Diego said no then acted like he was going to. His own stupid fault. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know why but we're arguing about this. And I don't know why but I feel like this is very important. But it's not. So stop it?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

If Connor reads this thread i imagine he went something like this:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> What is all this waving the gloves touch off claptrap. If I signal I don't want to shake someone's hand. And then they approached me with a hand outstretched and then I shake the offered hand only to be socked directly in the face A millisecond later, I would not be very happy. The Bible says do to others as you would have them do to you. I would not do what Conor McGregor did. I think it really pays off in the long term, being a gentleman fighter.


Didn't the bible also say 'punch thy enemy in doth face, and if'eth thine enemy is doth foolish in the toucheth of gloves, lavish him with a vicious kick to the body"? 
Prophet McGregor 19:07


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Didn't the bible also say 'punch thy enemy in doth face, and if'eth thine enemy is doth foolish in the toucheth of gloves, lavish him with a vicious kick to the body"?
> Prophet McGregor 19:07


Tank Conor McGregor. Tank him with your heart and soul. Tank him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Donrifle, As you say the Bible shows that God is very fond of smiting and I don't think there would be any MMA without God propping up all those top fighters that thank him.

As regards to Conor McGregor's photo, This is how men with beards look to Me.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow it took me 4 pages to realise the op is a troll!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Can someone post a gif of this?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> Donrifle, As you say the Bible shows that God is very fond of smiting and I don't think there would be any MMA without God propping up all those top fighters that thank him.
> 
> As regards to Conor McGregor's photo, This is how men with beards look to Me.
> 
> View attachment 6274


This is how men without beards look to me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> Can someone post a gif of this?


Yea. I would like that too. I dont remember seeing anything of note when watching the fight the first time. Unfortunately I dont have access to the recording.

As has been said, Conor came out in his usual kooky stance and got straight to work. That's How I remember it anyway.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We need a gif maker here. Someone who just makes gifs on demand, regardless if they have the time or not..


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> We need a gif maker here. Someone who just makes gifs on demand, regardless if they have the time or not..


I have the fight on video, tell how to make a gif and I will oblige this time


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

2nd gif says it all.

sure conor faked a glove touch with an open hand :confused03: ... As i said haters gonna hate.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

As the first MMAF man on the hype train (Ya damn right Im a hipster), I feel it's my place to defend him.




























(Dunno why the last one cut itself).


But all in all, you can see that he extends his arms at the start of every fight, and in these ones doesn't try and touch gloves. He had planned to go out and start with fight with a spin kick. It's not his fault Diego went to touch.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I wonder how much wind that kick knocked out of Diego. A lot id say, landed flush. Like a lung rattler or something


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Nobody has commented on the beautiful execution of that spinning kick. He doesn't show any hip movement before that kick that would indicate that spin to come.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Nobody has commented on the beautiful execution of that spinning kick. He doesn't show any hip movement before that kick that would indicate that spin to come.


Absolutely, and while we're on the subject I don't think enough people expressed their admiration for the crisp biting power of Mike Tyson when he bit Holyfield ear off


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be honest, I didn't like it and seeing the replay gif I still don't.. whatever was said, head shake whatever you can clearly see Brandao is going for the touch and McGregor throws the kick.

This is not my opinion, this is just what I see from the video.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> I'll be honest, I didn't like it and seeing the replay gif I still don't.. whatever was said, head shake whatever you can clearly see Brandao is going for the touch and McGregor throws the kick.
> 
> This is not my opinion, this is just what I see from the video.


Yeah but look at it this way. These guys are talking smack, they are almost fighting at the weigh ins. They touch gloves with the ref, why the funk is Diego trying to touch gloves again? I dont get it? Surely with that second glove touch it would just highlight the whole build up as bullshit? To me he deserves to be kicked for that. And he should have watched the tapes and so should his coaches to know how Conor has started all of his fights, at the very least in the UFC. 
I'll go as far as to say he lost the fight right there! :smoke02::smoke02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah but look at it this way. These guys are talking smack, they are almost fighting at the weigh ins. They touch gloves with the ref, why the funk is Diego trying to touch gloves again? I dont get it? Surely with that second glove touch it would just highlight the whole build up as bullshit? To me he deserves to be kicked for that. And he should have watched the tapes and so should his coaches to know how Conor has started all of his fights, at the very least in the UFC.
> I'll go as far as to say he lost the fight right there! :smoke02::smoke02:


Mate, there is a UFC event every week, each event has 10 fights, thats's 20 fighters all mad at each other every week.. it's no excuse for not being sporting. Treat everybody the same, nobody gets a magical Green pass


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> Mate, there is a UFC event every week, each event has 10 fights, thats's 20 fighters all mad at each other every week.. it's no excuse for not being sporting. Treat everybody the same, nobody gets a magical Green pass


So I guess if the other fighter wants to hug it out, you gotta hug it out or its not sporting? These dudes are going to war, a second glove touch has no place!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

McGregor wasn't going to touch gloves.

He went out planning to do a spin kick, and didn't hold his hand out to touch gloves.

Brandao did hold his hand out.

So McGregor can't do what he's been planning for probably months, because Brandao went back on what they just said.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

If your plan is to throw a spinning kick as soon as you start. You need to think again about that. And fire some coaches


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> If your plan is to throw a spinning kick as soon as you start. You need to think again about that. And fire some coaches


...But...he landed a perfect spin kick which people speculated could have been the most important thing in the fight.

I don't see how you can fault it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

How many would be talking if Brandao landed that identical kick at the same stanza of the fight??

He did wave off the touch of gloves.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

_RIVAL_ said:


> How many would be talking if Brandao landed that identical kick at the same stanza of the fight??
> 
> He did wave off the touch of gloves.


Okay this is where I'm coming from: both fighters went for the glove touch. 
Also I can't stress this enough. I don't care about it. I just don't deny it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> Okay this is where I'm coming from: both fighters went for the glove touch.
> Also I can't stress this enough. I don't care about it. I just don't deny it.


In which way did McGregor go for a glove touch?

There's proof that he goes out with his hands outstretched every time. He still kept it in a little bit as it was stance, not a glove touch.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...But...he landed a perfect spin kick which people speculated could have been the most important thing in the fight.
> 
> I don't see how you can fault it.


So what? Floyd was training to throw a left hook right when his opponent drops his hand wasn't he ? 
So I guess this is justified? 




Trix said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also mgregor was going for the glove touch. Proof: he was stretching his arm out further than his usual stance. And most importantly his hand was open


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> So what? Floyd was training to throw a left hook right when his opponent drops his hand wasn't he ?
> So I guess this is justified?


I may have Pacquiao in my avatar, and I may have an ESB account, but I'm not a clueless boxing fan 

Mayweather was right to do what he did. Not only was he deliberately headbutted moments before, but he accepted Ortiz' hug. Ortiz then, for no reason, tried to do it again. Mayweather wasn't tryna have a child with the guy.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

This is where we disagree. I think a fighter should always be respectful. That's how the sport grows. 
Also what Floyd did was terrible. I'm not a boxing fan at all. And I have No idea how the boxing community reacted to that. But that was some nasty shit right there


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

prospect said:


> This is where we disagree. I think a fighter should always be respectful. That's how the sport grows.
> Also what Floyd did was terrible. I'm not a boxing fan at all. And I have No idea how the boxing community reacted to that. But that was some nasty shit right there


So you're cool with the multiple blatant head butts... But you think it's disrespectful when a guy throws a combo after the ref said "fight"...and his opponent who just purposefully head butted him once again wants a second hug... 

They're not in there to hug and exchange numbers. 

Diego called it off.. it's not Conor's fault Diego couldn't differentiate Conor's stance from a requested glove touch... 

You can keep saying he offered a glove touch until you're blue in the face... Doesn't make it any more true.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> So you're cool with the multiple blatant head butts... But you think it's disrespectful when a guy throws a combo after the ref said "fight"...and his opponent who just purposefully head butted him once again wants a second hug...
> 
> They're not in there to hug and exchange numbers.
> 
> ...


100% agreed. I dont like people being unsporting but I loved what Floyd did in that fight. Ortiz was headbutting and basically cheating the entire fight and got what he deserved.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

prospect said:


> If your plan is to throw a spinning kick as soon as you start. You need to think again about that. And fire some coaches


I bet you would have said that about flying knees pre Jon Jones shogun.

Also, Jones (and pretty much everybody), when checking the lead hand generally don't use a closed fist but an open hand.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

It doesn't matter what other fighters do. Mgregors stance = closed hands. 
Also you don't plan to throw a flying knee. You just think it'd be cool and then do it. I wouldn't call it a PLAN


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ultimately what Conor did was unsporting, if this was almost any other fighter there'd be hell on, I'm really surprised to see usually well written and balanced posters trying to defend this whole glove touch debacle.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> So I guess if the other fighter wants to hug it out, you gotta hug it out or its not sporting? These dudes are going to war, a second glove touch has no place!


Hugging is unusual and not normal, touching gloves when the ref waves them in is completely normal and happens in the vast majority of fights, stop being ridiculous.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> Hugging is unusual and not normal, touching gloves when the ref waves them in is completely normal and happens in the vast majority of fights, stop being ridiculous.


Im not being ridiculous, theres no place for that second glove touch in that fight. None at all.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

DonRifle said:


> Im not being ridiculous, theres no place for that second glove touch in that fight. None at all.


Say that time every fighter who ever fought


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Im not being ridiculous, theres no place for that second glove touch in that fight. None at all.


But you are, you're even saying _in that fight_ as if the rules are changed because it's Conor McGregor fighting.

My understanding is that on ALL main events the ref brings them together, they touch gloves and go back and in the vast majority of cases the fighters will touch gloves twice, in the rare instances where the fighters don't touch gloves there is still no unsporting behaviour.

Conor threw that kick whilst Brandao had his arm outstretched to touch gloves, that is cheap - this shouldn't even be up for debate, it's like I'm in a parallel universe.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Its not cheap, its stupid from Diego. 

Im not saying it because he's is fighting mcgregor. IM saying it because they are supposed to hate each other first of all so you dont touch gloves twice. Second of all he should know not to do it from watching the tapes. He caught Brimmage and Holloway with punches straight after the bell. 
And thirdly he waved it away before the start and then walks in looking to touch gloves? 
Dude Diego was a f****** moron doing that. Seriously. You tell me if you were an MMA coach what would you tell your fighter if he got caught with that kick? And what would tell yourself if you were Diego and you got caught with that? You'd probably call yourself a ******** idiot. In what parallel universe is that a smart thing to do given those circumstances? These guys are going into combat to take each others heads off. Why are they touching gloves twice? 

In general I think the second glove touch is pure bullshit anyway. It takes the sting out of the start of a round and a fight when two guys are supposed to be going to war. You tell me why they need to touch gloves twice. For what reason? There is none, it creeped into the sport around the time of TUF started, probably because these dudes were living together. 
Fighters show each other respect when they touch gloves before a fight. There is no reason to do it a second time.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Its not cheap, its stupid from Diego.
> 
> Im not saying it because he's is fighting mcgregor. IM saying it because they are supposed to hate each other first of all so you dont touch gloves twice. Second of all he should know not to do it from watching the tapes. He caught Brimmage and Holloway with punches straight after the bell.
> And thirdly he waved it away before the start and then walks in looking to touch gloves?
> ...


You're just making excuses for McGregors cheap actions, whether or not you think touching gloves is stupid it is the prevailing fighting etiquette and in my opinion shows the gentlemanly nature of our sport and puts our fighters above Boxers and other combatants.

Sure Diego "should" have been "ready" for McGregor to throw that cheap shot, I'm sure raped women could have also worn a chastity belt too. *Let's not got bogged down in subjective ifs and buts, the fact is Brandao was reaching to touch gloves and McGregor threw a kick, this is the indisputable fact.*


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> You're just making excuses for McGregors cheap actions, whether or not you think touching gloves is stupid it is the prevailing fighting etiquette and in my opinion shows the gentlemanly nature of our sport and puts our fighters above Boxers and other combatants.
> 
> Sure Diego "should" have been "ready" for McGregor to throw that cheap shot, I'm sure raped women could have also worn a chastity belt too. *Let's not got bogged down in subjective ifs and buts, the fact is Brandao was reaching to touch gloves and McGregor threw a kick, this is the indisputable fact.*


Sorry dude I dont think your making any sort of logical argument whatsoever. Gentlemanly nature of MMA? Thats news to me. And I said no ifs or buts. My points are clear. I would hope you dont go into MMA coaching and tell your fighter to take a vicious kick to the body in the name of being a gentlemen in a sport where your opponent has told you he is going to take your head clean off. 

I really can't see any sense at all in what your saying. We are talking about fighting here. Anyway we are going around in circles, I think we know each others point of view at this stage. I will exit the debate (hopefully with the last word  )


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Sorry dude I dont think your making any sort of logical argument whatsoever. Gentlemanly nature of MMA? Thats news to me. And I said no ifs or buts. My points are clear. I would hope you dont go into MMA coaching and tell your fighter to take a vicious kick to the body in the name of being a gentlemen in a sport where your opponent has told you he is going to take your head clean off.
> 
> I really can't see any sense at all in what your saying. We are talking about fighting here. Anyway we are going around in circles, I think we know each others point of view at this stage. I will exit the debate (hopefully with the last word  )


It's this simple mate. Regardless of whatever each of our opinions are, this is the fact:

*Diego Brandao was reaching out to touch gloves, Conor McGregor decided to not reciprocate this instead deciding to throw a kick.*

As we say back in the North-East, _shut yer shite afore ye gerra clip son_.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

prospect said:


> It doesn't matter what other fighters do. Mgregors stance = closed hands.
> Also you don't plan to throw a flying knee. You just think it'd be cool and then do it. I wouldn't call it a PLAN


What's that about Connor's stance. Oops. 




go to :16
Lead hand check (open hand) followed by a kick. Hmmm

Also, the whole 'you don't plan to throw a flying knee' is just bizarre. Pretty Sure Bones said he had one mind after his fight. There's nothing inherent about any technique which you plan or dont plant to throw. That's just silly.

Throwing a spin kick has actually very low probability of a hard counter. So it's low risk. Have you ever seen a spin kick countered, especially at the start of a fight? If anything it's one of the better times to throw it as it will be unexpected and come at no risk.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Ultimately what Conor did was unsporting, if this was almost any other fighter there'd be hell on, I'm really surprised to see usually well written and balanced posters trying to defend this whole glove touch debacle.


I would be saying the same thing if it was any fighter tbh.

They agreed not to touch hands. McGregor came out and threw a spin kick. Who cares what Diego tried to do? What if he tried to hug him? Give him a massage? It was agreed that they werent going to touch gloves, and McGregor did NOT pretend he was going to. That's how simple it is for me.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I would be saying the same thing if it was any fighter tbh.
> 
> They agreed not to touch hands. McGregor came out and threw a spin kick. Who cares what Diego tried to do? What if he tried to hug him? Give him a massage? It was agreed that they werent going to touch gloves, and McGregor did NOT pretend he was going to. That's how simple it is for me.


Last word to the man from Glasgow! :sarcastic10:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I would be saying the same thing if it was any fighter tbh.
> 
> They agreed not to touch hands. McGregor came out and threw a spin kick. Who cares what Diego tried to do? What if he tried to hug him? Give him a massage? It was agreed that they werent going to touch gloves, and McGregor did NOT pretend he was going to. That's how simple it is for me.


Word for word, word. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I would be saying the same thing if it was any fighter tbh.
> 
> They agreed not to touch hands. McGregor came out and threw a spin kick. Who cares what Diego tried to do? What if he tried to hug him? Give him a massage? It was agreed that they werent going to touch gloves, and McGregor did NOT pretend he was going to. That's how simple it is for me.


Seriously man.

Hug? How many fighters hug before the start? 1 in 500 matches? 1 in 100 matches? It's not comparable to touching gloves. If Conor had KO'd him whilst Diego was trying to touch gloves it would have been a PR disaster for the UFC.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Just rewatched it, heres my take.


They touch in the middle before the fight starts

Conor signals for glove touch from his corner - Diego clearly shakes his head

Fight starts and both fighter make for the centre

Conor has his arm stretched out with his palm open, as he often does as to gauge distance

Diego puts arm out as if to touch (as if he had a change of heart)

Conor spinning back kicks him to the left side of the ribs, just under the arm pit.

It seems to me Diego may have misread Conor having his arm extended as going to touch gloves, when in fact he was getting his range.

It was stupid of Diego to go for the touch when he clear indicated he did not want it. It was an error of judgement on his behalf. Sure it was opportunistic of Conor to take advantage, but what was he supposed to do, Diego had already said no to the glove touch.


----------

